# Susan Sideropoulos Das zweite Baby ist schon unterwegs!



## Mandalorianer (29 März 2011)

*Susan Sideropoulos Das zweite Baby ist schon unterwegs!​*

Ihr Sohn ist knapp ein Jahr alt, jetzt erwartet die „Gute Zeiten, Schlechte Zeiten“-Schauspielerin Susan Sideropoulos bereits ihr zweites Kind. Die werdende Mutter ist schon im sechsten Monat.
Anzeige

Das ging aber schnell! Susan Sideropoulos (30) wird zum zweiten Mal Mutter, obwohl ihr Sohn Joel erst knapp ein Jahr alt ist. Der „GZSZ“-Star ist bereits im sechsten Monat schwanger, doch von einer großen Babykugel ist noch nichts zu sehen. „Man glaubt es kaum, aber ich bin schon Anfang 6. Monat. Das Baby kommt im August“, sagte Sideropoulos, die seit 2001 die Rolle der Verena Koch in Deutschlands erfolgreichster Daily-Soap spielt, der „Bild“-Zeitung.

Ob es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen wird, verriet die Schauspielerin noch nicht. „Ich weiß schon, was es wird. Wir haben auch schon einen Namen. Aber das wird noch nicht verraten ...“, hielt sie sich bedeckt.

Sideropoulos´ vorige Schwangerschaft war in das „GZSZ“-Drehbuch eingebaut worden, sodass ihre Figur Verena Koch ebenfalls schwanger war. Diesmal soll das aber nicht der Fall sein, sagte der Soap-Star laut „Bild“: „Nein. Verena wird dieses Mal nicht schwanger. Das wird eine lustige Herausforderung für die Drehbuchautoren. Ich bin sehr gespannt ...“

Susan Sideropoulos hatte Ende 2005 ihre Jugendliebe Jakob Shtizberg (31)
standesamtlich geheiratet. Am 4. Juni 2006 heiratete das Paar erneut nach einem jüdischen Ritus, da beide Anhänger des jüdischen Glaubens sind. Am 14.03.2010 erblickte ihr Sohn Joel Panagiotis das Licht der Welt. 

*
Glückwunsch:thumbup:
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Buterfly (29 März 2011)

> 14.03.2010 erblickte ihr Sohn Joel Panagiotis


Wieso, wieso kein ordentlicher Name?


----------

